# PLease help



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I just switched from having feeders in my tank always to having a feeder tank and putting some in on feeding times. My rbp is about 2.5 inches and used to take down 3-5 large goldfish a night. Now that I switched he has only had two small feeders in the last 4 days witch is when i switched my feeding habits. Please any suggestions? He's starting to pick on the pleco.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

well maybe keep 4-5 feeders in there at a time. Before was he eating the entire feeder or just part, like tail, fins, the back half?

give the pleco some hiding spots too

good luck


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

He ate the whole feeder most of the time. Sometimes left the head. THanx!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

might also be a little bit lonely, rbp should be shoaled if at all possible...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

wish i could but can't afford bigger tank for more just hope to get a 20 soon for the rest of his life. He is very aggressive and territorial around his spot, he seems to like the pleco and be very nice to him( except the last few days) mayby he'll be his friend just playn. Hahahaha


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

try gettin off feeders, its healthier. and cheaper. imagine how much its gonna eat when hes 7"


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> wish i could but can't afford bigger tank for more just hope to get a 20 soon for the rest of his life.


 a 20 gallon might be a little small for it for life...try to get either a 29 or 30at the very least. If you don't have a decent lfs around, Wal-Mart normally has 29s for a little less than $100, and that's the complete set-up, tank-light-filter-lid. Unless the growth gets stunted, it'll be 7 inches real fast.

once again, good luck with it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would give the pleco more hiding spaces and just feed him shrimp or beefheart like vary his diet and plus it is cheaper this way and you can give him feeders once in awhile


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for the help I'll try to get a 30 gallon just gotta save up money hope to get it by the end of the summer.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

And I will stick with feeders and give him beefheart every other day,u think that will be good?Thanks fo da advice.


----------

